# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  برای سومین بار کنکور بدم یا نه

## 258

سلام دوستان من سال 94 برای اولین بار کنکور دادم ولی زیاد تلاش نکرده بودم و شدم 6500 در رشته تجربی در منطقه 2 سال دوم برای اولین بار کانون ثبت نام کردم و وضعم تقریبا خوب بود همیشه تراز 6500 تا 7000 می اوردم انصافا تلاش هم داشتم  نتیجه ها که اومد اصلا باورم نمیشد انقدر بد دادم 5400 تومنطقه دواوردم  همه عمومیام 70 بود رباضی 45 فیزیک 54 زیست 34 شیمی 31 الان موندم یه سال دیگه بمونم یا اینکه انتخاب رشته کنم من همه رویام توپزشکی هست  و به رشته های کارشناسی هم هیچ علاقه ای ندارم ممنون میشم راهنماییم کنید

----------


## Maximus

سلام دوست عزیز 
این سوال رو باید خودت جواب بدی 
ایا تحمل یکسال موندن داری !! ایا با تمام وجود و انرژی برا هدفت وقت میذاری یا نه !!!
ایا وسط راه خسته نمیشی !!!
همه چی بستگی به خودتون داره

----------


## DR.MAM

من نمیگم بمونید یا برید،فقط بهتون میگم یه تصمیمی بگیرید که 20 سال دیگه هم ازش راضی باشین.

----------


## Fatemeh2Net

بنظرم اختصاصیات جا داره با تلاش و تست بیشتر خیلی بهتر بشه

----------


## varesh

با خودت خلوت کن..ببین دلیل این نتیجه چی بوده.. این ک رتبه ها امسال معلوم نی چطوری حساب شده و با تخمین من باید بیشتر میشدمو بذار کنار این 30درصد زیست و شیمی حتما دلیل داره اونا رو پیدا کن منم از رتبمو دیدم شکه شدم ولی میدونم 90درصدش مقصر خودم بودم شما ببین میتونی جبران کنی؟؟..میتونی یه سال دیگه همه این مراحلو دوباره محکم تر بری؟؟اگه اره ک بسم الله... اگه نه ک پیراپزشکی های تجربی هم انصافا بد نیستن..در امد خوبی هم دارن میشناسم ادمی ک ترم 6اتاق عمله کار هم میکنه تو بیمارستان..برا خودش ماشین خریده ..زمین خریده والا...

----------


## the END

طبق صحبت های خودت اگر "رویای پزشکی" داری حتما بخون...البته باید خودتو خوب بکشی بالا

----------


## marsad

من بودم جای تو ی سال دیگه میخوندم
طرف میره پرستاری ترم آخر انصراف میده میاد دوباره کنکور شرکت میکنه به امید پزشکی
اصلا هم دور و بر این آزمونای آزمایشی نمیرفتم (سوالاش رو تو خونه برسی میکردم)
بزرگترین اشتباه یک داوطلب پشت کنکور اینه که درسا رو تا عید تموم نکنه
تو شهر من طرف با میانگین تراز 6800 تو منطقه3 رتبش شده1200. تخمین رتبه کانون واسش زیر 500 رو میزد تو آزمونا
داوطلب کنکور هم مث بقیه انسانه و نیاز به تنوع داره تو زندگیش. نباید همه کارش بشه درس  و درس و درس
فیلم نگا کنه. تفریح داشته باشه. ورزش کنه. مهمونی بره. ولی همه اینا به اندازه
همیشه گفتم کسی که تنوع داشته باشه برنامش میتونه تا خود کنکور روزی 10-12 ساعت بخونه
ولی برعکسش روزی 5ساعت هم خسته میشه

----------


## politician

> سلام دوستان من سال 94 برای اولین بار کنکور دادم ولی زیاد تلاش نکرده بودم و شدم 6500 در رشته تجربی در منطقه 2 سال دوم برای اولین بار کانون ثبت نام کردم و وضعم تقریبا خوب بود همیشه تراز 6500 تا 7000 می اوردم انصافا تلاش هم داشتم  نتیجه ها که اومد اصلا باورم نمیشد انقدر بد دادم 5400 تومنطقه دواوردم  همه عمومیام 70 بود رباضی 45 فیزیک 54 زیست 34 شیمی 31 الان موندم یه سال دیگه بمونم یا اینکه انتخاب رشته کنم من همه رویام توپزشکی هست  و به رشته های کارشناسی هم هیچ علاقه ای ندارم ممنون میشم راهنماییم کنید


بخون نظام آموزشی داره عوض میشه من خودم شده تا97هم کنکورمیدم تاقبول شم چطورطرف لیسانسه میادپشت کنکورمیمونه مانمونیم

----------


## مسیح

> سلام دوستان من سال 94 برای اولین بار کنکور دادم ولی زیاد تلاش نکرده بودم و شدم 6500 در رشته تجربی در منطقه 2 سال دوم برای اولین بار کانون ثبت نام کردم و وضعم تقریبا خوب بود همیشه تراز 6500 تا 7000 می اوردم انصافا تلاش هم داشتم  نتیجه ها که اومد اصلا باورم نمیشد انقدر بد دادم 5400 تومنطقه دواوردم  همه عمومیام 70 بود رباضی 45 فیزیک 54 زیست 34 شیمی 31 الان موندم یه سال دیگه بمونم یا اینکه انتخاب رشته کنم من همه رویام توپزشکی هست  و به رشته های کارشناسی هم هیچ علاقه ای ندارم ممنون میشم راهنماییم کنید


چون دختر هستید و مشکل سربازی ندارید و با این وجود که میگید فقط پزشکی علاقه دارید.اگه بتونید مشکلات این 2سال رو بفهمید که برطرفش کنید و خسته نشید چون 2سال پشت سرهم درس خوندید و 2سال بزرگتر شدید ممکنه که خسته شید.با این چیزایی که گفتم اگه بمونید خوبه.
نکته ی مثبت اینه که دیگه با درس ها و کنکور آشنا هستید.
و باید دقت کنید واسه پزشکی رتبتون باید خیلی پایینتر باشه...

----------


## Dr.Moein

بستگی به خودتون داره

----------


## Full Professor

من میگم برو 
نقد  رو به نسیه نده

----------


## Yaghi

عاقبت رشته تجربی :Yahoo (21):

----------


## behdad

به نظرم برو دانشگاه ، اگه سال بعد دوباره قبول نشى چى؟

----------


## paria_7

بستگی به خودت داره.
به نظرم از کسی نظر نپرس چون ما که شمارو نمیشناسیم بتونیم بگیم بمونین یا نه و اینکه یکی میگه بمون یکی میگه برو و این بیشتر گمراهت میکنه. ولی اگه هدفت پزشکیه اگه روحیه و انگیزه یه سال فوق العاده خوندنو داری بمون. اگه میدونی همه توانتو استفاده نکردی و میتونی پیش خودت تضمین کنی بهتر میشی بمون در غیر این صورت خوب فک کن...

----------


## ata.beheshti

چرا اومدی اینجا این سوال مهمو میپرسی؟ این سوالو باید از خودت تو تنهایی بپرسی....کنکور فقط یه اراده قوی میخاد با یه صبر زیاد +گوش و چشم کر :Yahoo (21):  من خودم امسال دو و نیم برابر رتبمو بهتر کردم و حتی میتونستم رشته های کارشناسی خوب تو داشنگاه تهران بخونم ...اما خوب منی که سال 91 به عشق پزشکی رشتمو تجربی برداشتم هیچ وقت رویاهامو زیر پام له نمیکنمممممممممم......از لیسانسه هایی که انصراف دادن برگشتن کنکور بدن و تغییر رشته ای ها کمتر نیستیم که....اما بازم اخرش *تصیمیم گیرنده اصلی خودت هستی و رویات و اهدافت*....یا علی

----------

